# Soles for mocassins



## TexasArtist

Alright y'all I make mocassins from time to time and I'd love to start putting a light sole one them so they last longer for the folks I sell 'em to. Where in the world would I find a place that sells such a thing?


----------



## Trisha in WA

Could you use a thicker leather? Or are you looking for a rubber type sole? If so, check you phone book for a cobbler. They may be willing to sell you something like that.

ETA: Do you happen to have a pattern for you moccasins? I would love to make some with the rabbit pelts I have saved up.


----------



## TexasArtist

I've done the thicker leathers but I'm looking for more of a rubber type sole so the pavement doesn't eat 'em up as fast I don't like the idea that someone buys something from me and then it's no good months later. I want to make something that'll last as long as possible.


----------



## tryskal

Don't remember where I saw the video. But I saw one where they recycled yoga mats into soles for flip flops. Maybe that would work?


----------



## CamM

Well, you could put some rubber on the bottom--real or synthetic--to protect a leather midsole. With expensive shoes the maker sometimes thins the leather in places that get the most wear and inserts rubber; this is done with a heel on, though, so pegs/nails can hold the rubber in place. Gluing with barge cement might work.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I have seen folks use both conveyor belt rubber and motorcycle tires with success.


----------



## TexasArtist

Thanks folks. I thought of doing the inner tube as the sole idea. I read about some folks using that. I'm not sure where Id get a conveyer belt but know of some motorcycle tires I can get ahold of.
I had to find out what barge cement is. I'll see if that sells in my area and gie it a whirl.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Take a drive down the highway and pickup some truck tire thread that has been thrown off a semi's recapped tires.


----------



## TexasArtist

CF I was thinking of that but I'm wondering, won't they be to thick to walk comfertably in? I'm also wondering how the moccasin would look with such a thick sole.


----------



## Cabin Fever

TexasArtist said:


> CF I was thinking of that but I'm wondering, won't they be to thick to walk comfertably in? I'm also wondering how the moccasin would look with such a thick sole.


Thick soles are in! 

I had a pair of Mexican-made sandals back in the day. They had tire thread soles and were very comfortable.

A friends of ours makes canvas/elk hide mukluks. He puts some kind of crepe sole on them. I believe it's something that he "paints" on and builds up several layers. I have a photo of these somewhere....I'll try to find it.


----------



## CamM

Cool. I have more iders for my next pair o' shoes.


----------



## Farmerwilly2

Truck tire might be thick, but a well worn car tire? Might make it easier to cut as well. I'm guessing you could use rubber contact cement to glue it to the bottom.


----------



## CamM

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Truck tire might be thick, but a well worn car tire? Might make it easier to cut as well. I'm guessing you could use rubber contact cement to glue it to the bottom.


I remember one of my sister's tires blew out and I seem to recall razor sharp metal inside the tire, reinforcement, perhaps. Personally I would go with the rubber belt or just buy a rubber sheet online.


----------



## Countrystyle

Here's a couple of places to look:
http://www.ssia.info/industry/wholesalers.asp
www.soletech.com
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nomad

I had tire tread sandals way back when and they were fine, but I've been wearing Mocs for at least 25 years now and I'm not sure I'd want tread soles. Unlike the sandals I had which had a strap and kept your foot in the center of the tread, the mocs are soft and your foot could shift pretty easily and cause you to roll your ankle over. And speaking as someone who has done that to each ankle over six times apiece, I'd rather avoid it. I think I'd google and look for scrap materials...maybe conveyor or thin rubber like inner tubes. I think putting on a sole of some kind is a good idea. I hate wearing a hole through mine and the tops still look great.

Nomad


----------



## Amylb999

Amazingly I searched around and couldn't find anyone online selling shoe soles. I do have a couple ideas though.

Rubber coating - it's a spray on rubber, water-proof coating. They say it can be used as a no skid for rugs. I'm not sure how it would hold up with a lot of walking but it's an idea.

Recycling water shoes - this is a cool e-how article on using the soles of water shoes and attaching them to a soft shoe. Water shoes can be found pretty cheap (especially on sale) so this maybe a good option.


----------



## TexasArtist

Thanks for all the ideas and if you come up with anymore keep 'em coming. I've found this guys site and I'm thinking of trying his goop sole as my first test. Not sure how long they last but it's worth a shot I figure.

http://www.sodhoppers.com/html/soles.html


----------



## Nomad

TexasArtist said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and if you come up with anymore keep 'em coming. I've found this guys site and I'm thinking of trying his goop sole as my first test. Not sure how long they last but it's worth a shot I figure.
> 
> http://www.sodhoppers.com/html/soles.html



I think that goop sole might be just the ticket. I know I'd try it on mine.

Nomad


----------



## TexasArtist

Nomad said:


> I think that goop sole might be just the ticket. I know I'd try it on mine.
> 
> Nomad


well from looking around on that guys site it seems he mixes old tire shaving and the goop /barge cement glues and then slaps it on. Yesterday while I was in jolly wally world I was loooking around the garden dep. and spotted this 20# bag of recycled tired shavings. I flipped the bag over to peak through the overlaying sticker and it was all just about the right size for this project. If any of y'all are gonna try it I'd suggest grabbin a bag quick as ya can. It seems to be seasonal. 
The 20# bag cost 6 bucks so if it doesn't work out it's not a whole lot of money lost and I'll try it on different projects.:cute:


----------



## bowdonkey

I use weldwood contact cement and the rubber dust from a recap shop. Just put a layer of cement on and let dry overnight. The next day put on another layer of cement and then I place the moc in a rubbermaid container of the dust. I'm just applying this stuff to the bottom, not the whole moc. Roll it from side to side and check the coverage. Sort of like dipping fish fillets in cornmeal. If the coverage is good let dry and seal in with another coat of Weldwood. Otherwise repeat the cement and dust, I usually apply two coats. Wears well. I wear mocs for all my hunting and hiking, and this is not the mild recreational sort of tramps most people do. When bottom wears it's repaired the same way. Oh and at our shop there was two kinds of rubber, a dust and a shredded type. I tried both and much prefer the dust {smaller particle}. The only surface that messes with the bottom are bushhawged areas or any real stiff stubble.


----------



## TexasArtist

bowdonkey said:


> I use weldwood contact cement and the rubber dust from a recap shop.


Thanks for the info but can you tell me what a recap shop is?:stars:


----------



## Nomad

bowdonkey said:


> I use weldwood contact cement and the rubber dust from a recap shop. Just put a layer of cement on and let dry overnight. The next day put on another layer of cement and then I place the moc in a rubbermaid container of the dust. I'm just applying this stuff to the bottom, not the whole moc. Roll it from side to side and check the coverage. Sort of like dipping fish fillets in cornmeal. If the coverage is good let dry and seal in with another coat of Weldwood. Otherwise repeat the cement and dust, I usually apply two coats. Wears well. I wear mocs for all my hunting and hiking, and this is not the mild recreational sort of tramps most people do. When bottom wears it's repaired the same way. Oh and at our shop there was two kinds of rubber, a dust and a shredded type. I tried both and much prefer the dust {smaller particle}. The only surface that messes with the bottom are bushhawged areas or any real stiff stubble.


I didn't know people still did recaps. That's all I put on my car when I was a kid. I do remember one of the treads letting go on a highway south of Milwaukee back in '65. Thank God it was on the back.

Nomad


----------



## bowdonkey

A recap shop is where they retread semi tractor tires. I just call it a recap shop for lack of a proper term. [I'm also an illiterate *******.] We have one in Duluth. I'm rarely up that way, so I brought in a plastic craft container and had them dang near fill it. Took a couple scoop shovels full with room to spare. Now I have a lifetime supply. Look in the yellow pages for shops that do semi tires and ask about recaps and getting some dust.


----------



## cowboy joe

I found this a while back on making sandals from used tires. Thought it might be of interest:

http://www.hollowtop.com/sandals.htm


----------

